# Elvis whoops Alice Cooper



## theletch1 (Sep 2, 2003)

While heading home from West Virginia last night I tuned in an "oldies" radio station.  They were doing a special on Elvis and having other artists relate experiences they had had with him.  Alice Cooper gave a monologue on a meeting that he had with the man in a hotel room somewhere.....

E:"So, you're the guy with the snake huh?"

Alice:"Yeah, that's me."

E:"Uh-huh.  Listen, I'm gonna show you how to take a gun outta somebodies hand. Take this."

Alice looks at the loaded .38 in his hand, looks back at the King and relates...."Next thing I know WHAM!  Elvis has the gun and I'm on the ground with a boot in my throat."

I got a good chuckle out of the visual that popped into my head.  Alice Cooper lying on the floor, mascara running and a dazed and confused look on his face.


----------



## pknox (Sep 2, 2003)

The thought of Alice Cooper looking up at Elvis in disbelief is definitely pretty funny.

Hmmm...given when Cooper started his career, I'm guessing he was dealing with the "fat" Elvis.  Who says big guys can't move!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 2, 2003)

Yeah, and where is Elvis now? He shoulda kept his hands off Dwight Fry.


----------



## Shodan (Sep 2, 2003)

Hmmmm....funny, but I'm trying to figure out what would have put those two in the same area at the same time?!!  Weird 

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## pknox (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *Yeah, and where is Elvis now? He shoulda kept his hands off Dwight Fry. *



 

OK -- for those who didn't catch that reference (like me), I pulled this off of the net...


In 1971, a little known rock and roll band named Alice Cooper produced "Love It To Death", an album which would 
push the band into the national spotlight with its mega-hit teenage anthem "I'm Eighteen".  "Love It To Death" would also bring to the ears of many younger listeners a name that they were probably totally unfamiliar with- Dwight Frye. 

"Ballad of Dwight Fry" was never an "AM tune", but to FM listeners and to album buyers it was a dark song with an 
intriguing title and a solid hit. A first-person narrative of isolation and physical restraint, "Ballad of Dwight Fry" penned by Michael Bruce and Alice Cooper was inspired by Alice's then-recent experience in a rehab unit, which he likened to Renfield's captivity in Dracula. 

It has always been guesswork as to why the song's title drops the letter "e" from Dwight's last name opting to use 
"Fry" as opposed to"Frye". There has been speculation that the band and/or the label was attempting to protect itself 
against any possible litigation from Dwight's descendants. Another theory has been that it's merely a misspelling of 
the name. 

Whatever the answer might be, "Ballad of Dwight Fry" remains an important song from Alice Cooper's early period and has kept Dwight Frye's name (although often misspelled) before the public for decades.




Ballad Of Dwight Fry  
Michael Bruce, Alice Cooper 
"Love It to Death" (1971) 

Mommy where's daddy? 
He's been gone for so long.  
Do you think he'll ever come home? 

I was gone for fourteen days 
I coulda been gone for more 
Held up in the intensive care ward 
lyin on the floor 

I was gone for all those days 
but I, was not all alone 
I made friends with a lot of people 
in the danger zone 

See my lonely life unfold 
I see it every day 
See my only mind explode 
Since I've gone away 

I think I lost some weight there 
and I---I'm sure I need some rest 
Sleeping don't come very easy 
in a straight white vest 

Should like to see that little children 
She's only four years old---old 
I'd give her back all of her play things 
even, even the ones I stole

See my lonely life unfold 
I see it everyday 
See my lonely mind explode 
when I've gone insane 
I wanna get out of here 
I wanna, I wanna get out of here 
I gotta get out of here 
I gotta get out of here 
IgottagetoutahereIgottagetoutahere 
Igottagetoutahere 

Ya gotta let me out of here 
Let me outta here 
I gotta get outta here 
Let me outta here 
I gotta get outta here 
Let me outta here 
I gotta get outta here 

See my lonely life unfold 
I see it everyday 
See my lonely mind explode 
Blow up in my face
 I grabbed my hat and I got my coat 
and I, I ran into the street 
I saw a man that was choking there 
I guess he couldn't breathe 
Said to myself this is very strange 
I'm glad it wasn't me 
But now I hear those sirens callin' 
and so I am not free 
I DIDN'T WANNA BE 
I DIDN'T WANNA BE 
I DIDN'T WANNA BE 
(See my lonely life unfold) 
I DIDN'T WANNA BE 
(I see it every day) 
LEAVE ME ALONE 
I DIDN'T WANNA BE 
DON'T TOUCH ME!!!! 
See my lonely mind explode 
when I've gone INSAAAANNNNE!


----------



## kevin kilroe (Sep 2, 2003)

what in the blue hell does the ballad of dwight fry have to do with kenpo? its a great song but what the @#$%%^!. can alice cooper do Dance of Death?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 2, 2003)

I was making a joke about Elvis bullying his Kenpo techs on the wrong guy. Ha ha hee hee like in a joke or something. The song mentioned above sort of portrays Alice at his err most dangerous.


----------



## TheEdge883 (Sep 2, 2003)

That's too bad, Alice Cooper is a lot easier to listen to than Elvis.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheEdge883 _
> *That's too bad, Alice Cooper is a lot easier to listen to than Elvis. *


Try Danzig, its sort of Elvis meets Alice Cooper. Anyways we musn't forget the curse Alice put on the Black JuJu beans and you know how Elvis was with candy.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 3, 2003)

> Hmmmm....funny, but I'm trying to figure out what would have put those two in the same area at the same time?!! Weird



Both Elvis and Alice Cooper were recording at different studios in New York City at the time.  According to the narrator, Elvis had a habit of requesting to meet artists which he liked.  At that point in history I doubt very few people would have told the King thanks but no thanks.  As to why he had the loaded .38 with him, well... you never know when the t.v. would get unruly.


----------



## kenposikh (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *The thought of Alice Cooper looking up at Elvis in disbelief is definitely pretty funny.
> 
> Hmmm...given when Cooper started his career, I'm guessing he was dealing with the "fat" Elvis.  Who says big guys can't move!
> ...



This reminds me of a story when I went to my local takeaway late at night about 2 in the morning. There was a young guy behind the counter who had studied KIckboxing and Tae Kwon Do, anyway he found out that I taught Kenpo and challenged me to a little sparring bout, I refused politely as I had had a few to drink and was hungry. However the guy insisted and there we were he started doing spinning kicks and high round house kicks which I managed to step out of the range of after about a minute of him trying to hit me I got fed up so after his last high cresent kick I stepped off centre and then launched in to strike him with a slap to the side of the face.

The point of the story is that after he got up off the floor in a dazed state he said "Bouy for a big guy you don't halve move fast" this made me chuckle and I got my food for free.


----------

